# 10 yr old Westie with Sensitive Stomach?



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

My parent's have a 10 year old Westie that they got about a year and a half ago from some "family friends" who were neglecting her and wanted to get rid of her. Since she lived her first 8.5 years confined in isolation to a kitchen where she would regularly walk in her own pee, we have spent the last year or so working on her socialization issues. 

Every week or so Hazel will have what we call "icky belly", where her stomach makes all sorts of noises and she throws up bile and won't eat. It normally happens about once a week and lasts about half a day. When this first started, we switched her to Natural Choice Sensitive Stomach Chicken Meal, Rice, and Oatmeal formula, which reduced the number of incidents to once a week, but she still is having this issue. The only human food that she "supposedly" gets is a tablespoon of oatmeal in the morning, although I think that my step-dad gives her food throughout the day, although he won't admit it. She also gets part of a treat four times a day (I have no idea why???). 

Any suggestions on how to get rid of her stomach issues? My parent's are hesitant to switch her food, they think I am crazy for going through everything to switch Mack over to grain-free to stop ear infections, but if I can find something, either food or supplement that might stop her issues, I would be grateful! She has come so far even in her older age, and I hate that she is having this problem!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh dear.  Has she seen a vet recently? I am asking because my late dog Leeo had lots of "Icky Belly" episodes in his short life. Little did I know he had some health issues that were smoldering. People food and all the preservatives and excess fat do not help a dogs digestive system. I really think the combo of the food that is "supposedly" fed to her ... and what "really" may be being fed to her may be part of the problem. 

Personally ... I would have her checked out especially because she is getting along in her years.

EDIT: My sig disappeared! :/


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha your sig did disappear!  Hazel was just at the vet about a month ago for her annual exam and everything came back normal. I am just wondering if maybe she should be on a grain-free food, or at least a limited diet food? I am not a big Natural Choice fan, but my parent's think that it is working wonders with her (cut down the number of issues). They have definitely cut back on the amount of people food that both of their dogs get, however I think it's a little odd that Hazel continues to beg and jump up on legs when we are eating if she isn't normally fed people food . Mack NEVER gets people food, and he is content to lay under the table sleeping while we are eating. Makes me wonder...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Mack Maya Iowa said:


> Haha your sig did disappear!  Hazel was just at the vet about a month ago for her annual exam and everything came back normal. I am just wondering if maybe she should be on a grain-free food, or at least a limited diet food? I am not a big Natural Choice fan, but my parent's think that it is working wonders with her (cut down the number of issues). They have definitely cut back on the amount of people food that both of their dogs get, however I think it's a little odd that Hazel continues to beg and jump up on legs when we are eating if she isn't normally fed people food . Mack NEVER gets people food, and he is content to lay under the table sleeping while we are eating. Makes me wonder...


I think grain free is worth a shot.  Even a limited ingredient to see of she has acquired an allergy to a certain protein. I am not familiar with what choices that particular food may offer?

Chicken and grains are big on the doggie allergy list. Maybe try a good grain free fish dog food. That is what I did for Blu Boy ... as he was allergic to chicken (and dryer sheets on his skin:/). Also ... if a dog eats the same food all the time it can become allergic to it after time. This is why I rotate proteins every four or five months for my crew. 

Have you looked at www.dogfoodadvisor.com .... this is a great place to look at different foods. Try and stay with a 4 or 5 star food ... if it is affordable for you. You can also sign up for free ... for dog food recalls that will come in your Email.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. Maybe I can convince them to switch her over to TOTW Pacific Stream for a couple of weeks (making the switch over a week and then just TOTW for the other week) to see if she shows improvement. That is what I have Mack on, or I am in the process of switching him to.

Thanks for the help!


----------

